# Is it a collectable..?



## Artograph (Sep 10, 2008)

...I don't know....it's a Praktica L2.  From the 70s I believe.

I bought it years ago...thinking I'd take up photography....well, here I am, and I don't even know how to open the %&# thing to put film in it!!!   :greenpbl: LOL!!!

Can anyone help me??

And...does anyone know anything 1st hand about this camera??  Any tips...is it a descent camera to work with?


----------



## compur (Sep 10, 2008)

Pull up on the rewind knob to open the back.

Here is an owners manual.

If it's in good working condition, yes, it's a decent camera.


----------



## Artograph (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you!! I appreciate your help! 

Oh...one more thing...what kind of film does this thing use (I don't recall seeing that info in the manual), and where does one find film for such a camera?  LOL!!

:O)


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 10, 2008)

35mm film, readily available at you Walmart, Keymart, Target, food store, Pharmacy and/or camera store.


----------



## Artograph (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank _you_ as well Mitica!!!  I thought it might be more complicated than that!!  ....I guess not!


----------

